# [SOLVED] OOO-2.0.4 nie kompiluje się

## tboloo

Witam.

Próbuje skompilować OOO-2.0.4, ale pod koniec kompilacji, już przy instalacji dostaję błąd

```

 Use gcc33:  ''

 ccache:     no

 icecream:   no

Cleaning up ...

Done

Moving package file lists...

sed: can't read kde_list.txt: No such file or directory

Cleaning up lists of files...

Checking for DESTDIR inside installed files...

Packaging succeeded

chown: changing ownership of `/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.4/image/usr/bin/soffice': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.0.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1020:   Called src_install

  openoffice-2.0.4.ebuild, line 289:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Szukałem na forum, ale znalazłem tylko problemy związane z Javą, więc próbowałem zarówno z sunowską javą, jak i blackdownem - błąd ten sam.

System to świeża instalacja 2006.1 z bardzo konserwatywnymi flagami -O2 --march=pentium4 --pipe, więc problem nie w tym.

Pomóżcie bo nie chcę kolejny raz czekać 6 godzin żeby na końcu zobaczyć że coś się posypało   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Raku

ja ci odpowiem filozoficznie: czy kilkadziesiąt godzin kompilacji warte jest tego, żeby OO uruchamiał się sekundę szybciej?

----------

## tboloo

Może i nie   :Very Happy:   ale to nie znaczy że nie mogę próbować, nie ??

W końcu o to chodzi, żeby spędzić 20 godzin przy kompilacji  :Twisted Evil:  , żeby program uruchamiał się 0,00010 % szybciej   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

heh, widocznie jesteś jeszcze bardzo młody i używasz komputera wyłącznie w celach rozrywkowych   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ro-x

@Raku: gdybysmy wszystko mieli instalowac z paczek to pewnie bysmy uzywali fedory, ubuntu czy innego "gotowego" linucha. jednak wybralismy gentoo ktory instaluje sie dwa dni i chodzi 0,00010% szybciej. To kwestia wyboru wiec kompilacja OOo jak najbardziej ma sens.

@tboloo: pokaz "emerge --info", to na bank jest cos z parametrami kompilacji. u mnie na tym samym 2006.1 po 13h mialem to samo OOo skompilowane bez zadnych bledow.

----------

## Raku

jak już pisałem: jeśli potrzebujesz działającego systemu, to zabawa w kilkukrotną kompilację takiej kobyły jak OO nie ma IMO najmniejszego sensu. Lepiej wziąć w tym akurat przypadku wersję binarną. Czy w pracy powiesz szefowi: "to zestawienie będzie gotowe jak mi się uda w końcu skompilować OO. Może to będzie za 6 godzin, a może za tydzień." albo "Sorry szefie, ale nie mogę robić nic, co wymaga dużej mocy procesora i pamięci. Kompiluję OO i mi lekko system przymula. Przyjdź za kilka dni."?

Jednakże, jeśli macie czas na zabawę, to nie zabraniam nikomu. Po prostu takie jest moje zdanie: wolę mieć coś, co działa, niż coś co zabierze mi kilka dni z życia i nie jest powiedziane, że będzie działać*.

Dziękuję, to nie dla mnie. Ja mam pracę do wykonania i nie płacą mi za zabawę i pieszczoty z własnym systemem.

* - kiedyś używałem wersji OO skompilowanej własnoręcznie. Nie wiem dlaczego, ale nie działał mi zapis plików z polskimi literami. Naście godzin kompilacji po to tylko, żeby zaraz skasować i zainstalować OO-bin.

----------

## tboloo

@ Raku

Gentoo to dystrybucja dla ludzi, którzy chcą sami strzelić się w stopę,  więc porady w stylu "zainstaluj binarnie" nie są mi szczególnie potrzebne. Wiem, że niewiele mogę zyskać kompilując OO, ale chcę - w końcu po to jest Gentoo.

@ro-x

```

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Wed, 08 Nov 2006 05:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=""

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant-core"

ARCH="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-MY53Mm7nq2,guid=9ddd5045df7d0632dcdc62929f7b7100"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DESKTOP_STARTUP_ID=""

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_XSERVER_LOCATION="local"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo          http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="Default"

GNOME_KEYRING_SOCKET="/tmp/keyring-YWKZ1x/socket"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/bolek/.gtkrc-1.2-gnome2"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info::/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="48"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF8"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:\

su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:\

*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:\

*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:\

*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:\

*.yuv=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:\

*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:\

*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:\

*.flac=01;35:*.mp3=01;35:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:\

*.ra=01;36:*.mka=01;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man:\

:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CALLER="emerge"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PRELINK_PATH=""

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10"

PWD="/home/bolek"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/portage/pym"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -P ${DISTDIR} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:\

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/abt:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5378"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SSH_AGENT_PID="5398"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-CdrXcs5378/agent.5378"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

USE="x86 X alsa bash-completion beagle berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dlloader dri elibc_glibc exif fam firefox fortran gdbm gnome gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv ieee1394 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kernel_linux libg++ linguas_en linguas_pl mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly pam pcmcia pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection samba session spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_sis win32codecs xorg zlib"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="bolek"

USE_EXPAND="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults"

VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

WINDOWID="35651642"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthSwjcdO"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Chyba to nie z tym problem - flagi konserwatywne, system (w większości ) x86...

od raku: złamany wiersz w znacznikach. Troszkę się strona przez to rozjeżdżała.

..::Milu Edit: poprawka poprawki :]

----------

## ro-x

wyglada podobnie jak moje.. hmm.. ja mailem kiedys podobne problemy z niemoznoscia znalezienia plikow jak mialem poustawiane wlasne katalogi dla portage. po zakomentowaniu ich zaczelo smigac. popatrz sobie w moj make.conf moze ci cos przyjdzie do glowy:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -O2"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -s"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

#PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

#PORTDIR=/usr/portage

#DISTDIR=${PORTDIR}/distfiles

#PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

#PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="gif pdf -ipv6 hal dbus aac wma real nvidia divx xvid nptl nptlonly unicode userlocales gnome gtk gtk2 X -kde -qt -arts -cups alsa acpi -apache2 apm avi mp3 mplayer pda png usb vcd cdr fbcon jpeg mpeg win32codecs vorbis png sse sse2 mmx usb dvd dvdr dvdread"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE="48"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

RSYNC_TIMEOUT=180

PORTAGE_NICENESS=10

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks userpriv sandbox usersandbox"

CCACHE_SIZE="1024M"
```

----------

## Raku

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> @ Raku
> 
> Gentoo to dystrybucja dla ludzi, którzy chcą sami strzelić się w stopę,  więc porady w stylu "zainstaluj binarnie" nie są mi szczególnie potrzebne. Wiem, że niewiele mogę zyskać kompilując OO, ale chcę - w końcu po to jest Gentoo.
> 
> 

 

czyli wracamy do mojej drugiej wypowiedzi: heh, widocznie jesteś jeszcze bardzo młody i używasz komputera wyłącznie w celach rozrywkowych   :Cool: 

Nie mi wnikać, do czego ci jest potrzebny i jak dużo czasu chcesz poświęcać na zarządzanie nim. Może to być nawet w stosunku 95% kompilacja / 5% praca - twój wybór. Z mojej strony EOT.

----------

## ro-x

Nie masz do powiedzenia nic na temat - nie mów. Myslalem ze moderator to wie i rozumie   :Laughing: 

----------

## tboloo

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czyli wracamy do mojej drugiej wypowiedzi: heh, widocznie jesteś jeszcze bardzo młody i używasz komputera wyłącznie w celach rozrywkowych  
> 
> Nie mi wnikać, do czego ci jest potrzebny i jak dużo czasu chcesz poświęcać na zarządzanie nim. Może to być nawet w stosunku 95% kompilacja / 5% praca - twój wybór. Z mojej strony EOT.

 

Właśnie - za bardzo odpłynęliśmy w OT. A co do czasu - kompilowanie OO w tle absolutnie nie przeszkadza mi w pracy. Ale jak napisałeś, EOOT   :Very Happy:  .

@ro-x

Moje make.conf jest bardzo standardowe, więc chyba nie w tym problem

```

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo \

                http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.edu.pl/gentoo-portage"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE=48

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose"

USE="X alsa -arts bash-completion beagle dbus dri exif fam firefox -gcj gnome gstreamer gtk2 hal \

    ieee1394 jpeg jpeg2k -kde mp3 pcmcia png -qt3 -qt4 readline samba svg tiff truetype win32codecs"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

----------

## Raku

 *ro-x wrote:*   

> Nie masz do powiedzenia nic na temat - nie mów. Myslalem ze moderator to wie i rozumie  

 

a czy mówiłem bez sensu? IMO nie.

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Właśnie - za bardzo odpłynęliśmy w OT. A co do czasu - kompilowanie OO w tle absolutnie nie przeszkadza mi w pracy. Ale jak napisałeś, EOOT   

 

mi np. kiedyś przeszkadzało (512MB RAM, praca w gimpie na obrazku o rozmiarze 100MB - te kilkadziesiąt/set MB, jakie emerge pożerał robiło różnicę).

no i poza tym - jak tu pracować w OO, skoro od kilku dni się próbuje skompilować?   :Twisted Evil: 

ciężko ten EOT przychodzi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ryszardzonk

@raku zapewne każdy widzi twoje racje i z tego co czytam nikt ich nie_podważa lecz czy koniecznie musisz go powtarzać? IMHO Kto chciał to zrozumiał. Czy wziałeś pod uwagę taką możliwość, że obecnie używają binarnej wersji a jedynie próbują zmierzyć się z kompilacją? Taka wypowiedź brzmi jak coś w stylu - Na Himalaje nie powinien się już nikt wspinać gdyż ktoś już je poprzednio zdobył.  Moim zdaniem tu chodzi przede_wszystkim o pełnię satysfakcji jaką się ma z całkowicie skompilowanego systemu. Jest to coś przez co większość z nas przechodzi i takie wypowiedzi tego nie zmienią. Ja także swego czasu uznałem to za punkt honoru skompilować OO. Czas będzie mijał, a podkreślam zawsze znajdą się ludzie którzy będą pewne rzeczy robić wydawało by się wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi (tak to wyczytuję z twojej wypowiedzi)  gdyż to po_prostu leży w ludzkiej naturze. Ono wcale nie znaczy że to oni są w błędzie.

@reszta powodzenia w kompilacji, lecz miejcie na uwadze, że przy tak dużym pakiecie jest baaaaardzo wiele czynników które mogą wpłynąć na powodzenie lub też niepowodzenie. Udana instalacja wcale nie_oznacza koniec problemów. Miejcie na uwadze, że upgrade jednej z bibliotek w portage może być równoznaczny w podjęciem decyzji o ominięciu upgreadu lub konieczności rekompilacji OO. To jest powód dla którego ja zrezygnowałem z ręcznej kompilacji. Oczywiście taka sytuacja nie zdarza się codzień lecz moim przypadku był to zaledwie tydzień  :Smile: 

..::Milu Edit: orty!!

----------

## tboloo

Zadając tu pytanie liczę na odpowiedź "Jak zainstalować Open Office-2.0.4", a nie filozoficzną dyskusję o tym co robić i jak. W związku z tym uprzejmie proszę o odpowiedzi związane z tematem.

Dziękuję.

----------

## ro-x

moze sprobuj jeszcze raz zsyncowac portage, moze problem jest po stronie samego ebuilda.

ja kompilowalem z takimi flagami: USE="gnome gtk pam -binfilter -cairo -debug -eds -firefox -java -kde -ldap -odk -xml"

i przeszlo bez problemu.

----------

## Raku

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Zadając tu pytanie liczę na odpowiedź "Jak zainstalować Open Office-2.0.4", a nie filozoficzną dyskusję o tym co robić i jak. W związku z tym uprzejmie proszę o odpowiedzi związane z tematem.
> 
> Dziękuję.

 

widzę, że jestem tu atakowany przez kilka osób, więc wyjaśniam:

Moja odpowiedź jest jak najbardziej na temat odnosząc się do:

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> liczę na odpowiedź "Jak zainstalować Open Office-2.0.4"

 

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Pomóżcie bo nie chcę kolejny raz czekać 6 godzin żeby na końcu zobaczyć że coś się posypało

 

ale jeśli kompilacja to wasze życie, to nie wtrącam się więcej.

----------

## fstab

Ten problem to chyba kwestia samego OO w wersji 2.0.4. Znajomy miał ostatnio podobny problem; poprzednia wersja (chyba 2.0.3) kompilowała się bez kłopotu. Chyba zostaje Ci tylko zaopatzrenie się w wersję 2.0.3, zdaje się, jest jeszcze w portage.

----------

## Odinist

No jest 2.0.3, bo i w stable jest   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Petherson

Nie wiem czy coś pomogę, bo z mojego errorsa zostało dziwnie niewiele: 

```
ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.4/work/ooo/build/OOO_2_0_4/testtools/source/bridgetest

make: *** [stamp/build] Błąd 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.0.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

    ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

      openoffice-2.0.4.ebuild, line 268:   Called die

      !!! Build failed

      !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

      !!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

      GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.5  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08"

      JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

      and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

I też po kilku ładnych godzinach zabawy. Co się okazało - zabrakło mi miejsca na /var i niestety kobylaste OO nie dało rady. Może akurat masz podobnie...

----------

## tboloo

@Raku

Bynajmniej nikogo nie atakuje. Chcę zainstalować ooo-2.0.4 ze źródeł, dla moich własnych,   :Twisted Evil:  celów   :Very Happy: 

Wiem że zawsze mogę zainstalować binarkę, ale wolałbym się nie poddawać. Kompilacja w tle nie przeszkadza mi w pracy, komputer robi za mały serwer, więc chodzi cały czas, i dlatego mogę sobie pozwolić na kompilację dużych paczek ze źródeł.

Na razie spróbuję z ooo-2.0.3

----------

## Belliash

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Może i nie    ale to nie znaczy że nie mogę próbować, nie ??
> 
> W końcu o to chodzi, żeby spędzić 20 godzin przy kompilacji  , żeby program uruchamiał się 0,00010 % szybciej  

 

czemu 20h?

niektorym kompiluje sie ~6h

a jeszcze innym ~3h...

----------

## tboloo

Problem rozwiązany.

W ebuildzie przy instalacji jest linijka

```

# Fix the permissions for security reasons

    chown -R root:root ${D}  || die

```

która próbuje zmienić prawa do nieistniejącego linka. Wystarczy wyrzucić || die i wszystko się kompiluje bez problemów.

----------

## rasheed

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> czemu 20h?
> 
> niektorym kompiluje sie ~6h
> 
> a jeszcze innym ~3h...

 

A jeszcze innym 1h 45min  :Very Happy:  Nie pytajcie jak..  :Wink: 

BP, MSPANC  :Smile: 

----------

